# 2010 NASCAR thread



## Rusty Shackleford

well post away. who are you gonna keep an eye on this year? ill be watchin Biffle and Edwards, like usual, but the newcomer Kevin Conway has peaked my interest. will be his Cup debut, and as of right now, will be the only rookie in the runnin for ROTY.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's my guy....been pulling for him since '88.  I like Carl and Tony as well.  Anyone but the Busch boys, Gordon, or Jr.


----------



## muleman RIP

I was hoping Mark could pull it off last year. I also like Stewart and never cared for the Busch boys.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

busch boys i cant stand ahaha. always liked mark, tho. was hopin he'd finally get it last year, too


----------



## muleman RIP

My almost daughter lives in Mooresville,N.C. and knows a few team members for various drivers. I believe it is Juniors shop right up the road from her place. She turned down private box seats from him already and I told her if she does that again I am going to beat her ass. If she gets a shot like that again I am there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that would be so frickin awesome. i havent been to a race in a while, but im hopin to get to the MONSTER MILE this year. bristol night race would kick frickin ass as well


----------



## Galvatron

Montoya....i will say no more.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh.  whiney frickin loser


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Only ever been to one nascar race.  Martinsville back in 2001.  Awesome weekend.  Me, my bro, and dad on a road trip for 5 days.  We went to Mooreville Charlotte area after the race on Sunday and toured a few shops and a couple museums.  Almost got run over by Rusty Wallace in the parking lot at Penske Racing.  My brother is a big time Rusty fan so that made his day.  We met Roger Penske when we were there.  He was walking in as we were leaving and bumped shoulders with us.  Very nice guy to talk to.  Rusty was a little high strung though.  He was late for a meeting with Roger and my bro was bugging him for an autograph.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats awesome, groomy!!!!!  always liked rusty


----------



## Galvatron

Ok who's gonna post the specs for the cars ect...race calender blah blah blah.


Full driver listings...i need all the info.


----------



## bczoom

I don't believe the final drivers/cars are yet out for 2010.
If they are, can someone point me to where they are?  nascar.com still has 2009.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have not seen any locally and they always hand them out around here. They should be out before Daytona 500.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Montoya....i will say no more.



You don't have to...he says enough to turn off most people.  He can drive, but as for his arrogant "I'm the best driver in the world" attitude, kinda turned me off.

Anyways, as for the 2010 stuff, I go to www.jayski.com

It's where I get all my nascar news.  They've got the 2010 info as well as some of the paint schemes for 2010as well as allot of past info and schemes.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The calendar is here at NASCAR.com.
The drivers are still in a jumble for some teams.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is where I keep track of who is going where.  Just scroll down.

http://www.jayski.com/pages/2010teams.htm


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So, what's everyone think about Nascar getting rid of the wing and going back to the spoiler on the cup cars?


----------



## Cowboyjg

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here's my guy....been pulling for him since '88. I like Carl and Tony as well. Anyone but the Busch boys, Gordon, or Jr.


 


I'm with him ^


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

groomerguyNWO said:


> So, what's everyone think about Nascar getting rid of the wing and going back to the spoiler on the cup cars?


 
a much better idea than puttin the damn wing on. i hated that thing, looks dumb as hell. and apparently didnt help much, either


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I didn't like the wing at first but it kinda grew on me to the point where I just got used to it.  I'm glad they're going back to the spoiler though.


----------



## k-dog

NASCAR = WWE wrestling to me anymore.  I used to love listening to NASCAR because back in the day the only race on tv was Daytona 500.  They change the rules as they see fit to get the person they want to win.  Very much like a soap opera.  I still watch it some but with these new cars they screwed up the good racing at Bristol.  As far as a favorite driver, I like the Hendrick drivers plus anyone who can put Montoya in the wall!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Any sport nowdays is much like a soap opera.  I grew up around racing going to our local short track as well as many other short tracks throughout the northern states and Canada.  Our track shut down in the 80's.  My dad was partners with my uncle and another guy on a street stock dirt car.  So I spent allot of time in the pits.  Now, with most tracks in this area closed down for various reasons, the only thing I have to fill that need for speed is watching racing on tv.  I like most races on tv but have followed Nascar all my life.  I've been to the Daytona track before but not during a race.  We were down in Florida on vacation and stopped at the track to get a look.  Got to walk out onto the front stretch in the tri-oval area.  That place is huge.  We could barely see the back stretch while we were standing on the banking at the tri-oval.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Great link groomer...Thanks

I was under the impression that the wings on the sides of the main wing were pivotal in keeping the arse end from moving around. They'll lose that now, if it really made a difference.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Its starting to get better:

http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/headlines/official/01/21/back.basics.racing/index.html


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The spoiler won't appear at the first few races. Then they test it March and see how it goes after that.

But the biggest improvement is the larger openings in the restrictor plates IMO.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was listening to sirius 128 on the way home from work today.  They were talking about a possible switch from carburators to fuel injection which would do away with the restrictor plates once and for all.  The change won't happen this year but who knows.  Maybe next year will finally see a modernized engine in nascar.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

groomerguyNWO said:


> I was listening to sirius 128 on the way home from work today. They were talking about a possible switch from carburators to fuel injection which would do away with the restrictor plates once and for all. The change won't happen this year but who knows. Maybe next year will finally see a* modernized engine* in nascar.


 
noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a very interesting article about the spoiler in NASCAR:

The recent decision by NASCAR officials to revisit the idea of rear spoilers replacing the wings on Sprint Cup cars may require a look back at the history of that device. For the first 15 years of NASCAR's existence, when most of the racing was done in close quarters on dirt bullrings, the idea of using aerodynamics to benefit racecars was considered laughable.
But with the construction of Daytona International Speedway, followed by the additions of high-banked superspeedways in Charlotte and Atlanta -- and the resulting increase in speed -- suddenly the idea of streamlining the cars to gain a competitive advantage on big tracks took hold. However, that came with a corresponding lack of control. The faster the cars went, the harder it was for the drivers to hang on.

_continued:_
http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/opinion/01/26/retro.racing.maumann.spoiler.smcquagg/index.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't wait for Daytona! Should be an interesting year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NASCAR's newest Bad-Boy?

The hard feelings from their on-track feud in the final weeks of the 2009 campaign may have stretched into the offseason, but that didn't stop Brad Keselowski from sending rival Denny Hamlin a Christmas card. The message on the front was simple: Peace on earth. The personal note on the inside was laughable: "Your friend, Brad Keselowski."
"I didn't want to get wordy," Penske Racing's newest driver said with a wide, mischievous grin.

_continued:_

http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/headlines/cup/01/28/bkeselowski.penske.reputation/index.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Can't wait for Daytona! Should be an interesting year.


 
agreed. with all the rule changin, and sponsorship issues, it will definatley be hard to keep me away to see how everyone copes.

*LET THE MADNESS COMMENCE!!! *


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't wait...won't be long now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

9 DAYS TILL THE SHOOTOUT


----------



## Dargo

Ok, gotta start catching up on my NASCAR stuff now.  If I can't speak NASCAR, I can't carry on a conversation with about 40% of my customers.  So, about 5 years ago I watched my first NASCAR race and started following it weekly during the season.  You know, it's a pretty decent sport that you can literally have your ten year old sit and watch with you without having to cringe at foul mouthed, pierced and 'body tattooed' freaks all over the place.  I think the demand of the NACACR's governing body to keep it a "gentleman's" race makes it good for entire family entertainment.  Bottom line; after five years of watching it because I basically had to, I can now honestly say that I enjoy watching the sport.

Oh, I think Kes is a young punk who looks like he has the lips of a grouper fish.  I think he's in for a rough season since he's rubbed several veterans wrong last year and doesn't have nearly the talent as Kyle Bush to gain at least some respect from the vets due to his pure driving talent.  Even the vets who completely despise K Bush seem to qualify their statements with "...but he can wheel a car...".


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very much agreed with you there, Dargo


----------



## Cowboyjg

I have started a nascar fantasy league on Yahoo if anyone is interested. PM me your email and I'll send you the invite link.


----------



## RNE228

I would rather just go to the local race tracks for good live action. 

I do not care for COT, nor for the "Chase". All the cars look the same. Just a different motor?!? Spec racing... And the "chase"... I would rather see everyone racing hard, for every last point and dollar till the end. 

re: FI, ya it would get rid of restrictor plates, and modernize the cars; what "stock" car runs a carb today, or the last 10 years? Even if they run FI, they just restrict it with a chip instead of a thin metal plate. 

They should bring back more "stock" car racing. All there is now is some stickers that make some seemblance of a factory car. 

There has not been real legitimate stock cars since the early seventies, when the last of the Daytona's, Superbirds, and Talladega's were dicing it up. Real cars, that you could buy and build to race. Those were REAL cars. And real competition.  'Course, Chevy/GM was a non player; they could not compte with the Hemi's. Ford could with the 427's, but still only after the Hemi was restricted. The Boss-429 was not out for all that long to make a big difference.

I used to like watching. Petty, Yarborough, Elliotte. I really liked it when the '83 Thunderbirds started to kick GM's 10 year dominance. 'Course, GM cried like a baby, till the Tbirds had restrictions...

It is amazing, the engineering they have in the current crop of cars, there is no doubt. But, they are just a spec car. Pretty soon, it will be a OCOD, one class, one design...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can see sadler becoming a contender this year. back in a Ford with a roush engine... hmmm.... always liked him anyway. class act

http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/headlines/cup/02/02/esadler.optimistic/index.html


----------



## Dargo

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i can see sadler becoming a contender this year. back in a Ford with a roush engine... hmmm.... always liked him anyway. class act
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/headlines/cup/02/02/esadler.optimistic/index.html



I've never really known much about Sadler except what I've seen on TV and been told by a friend of mine whose brother works for Tony Stewart's father.  The way I hear it, you won't ever see any hot-head driver try to drag Sadler out of his car for a confrontation.  I'm told he is a very good natural athlete and would win any "tough man" contest held with only NASCAR drivers.  I wouldn't have thought that would be the case since he seems so laid back, but I believe my source on this matter.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can believe that. heard along those lines myself. but i really dont see him getting in a fight so to speak. one of the reasons i like watching him. hes an all around good guy. and with a good team and car surrounding him, he will go far


----------



## norscaner

Has anyone any info on the Roush stable? Last year they kind of followed the Hendricks camp and just didn't have what it took to close the deal.   

 All the ford drivers are contenders on any given track but just didn't have the final piece needed.

 I am just filling out my Pool sheets and am really scratching my head on who to pick between , Ragan ,Allmendinger or Sadler.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think the safe pick would probably  be Regan.  I don't think the other two are with a team that's up to par with contending for championships just yet.  But who knows, they could continue to rise to the occasion while Rousch continues to fall this year.  Hard to say.


----------



## Bluepress

I think you should take a look at Allmendinger.  In a Ford for the last three races in 2009 he had two 10th places and I believe a 13th place finish.  Regan would be my second choice of the three.


----------



## Galvatron

1.  Mark Martin           Chevrolet  191.188  47.074s
 2.  Dale Earnhardt Jr     Chevrolet  190.913  47.142s  + 0.068s
 3.  Ryan Newman           Chevrolet  190.577  47.225s  + 0.151s
 4.  Bill Elliott          Ford       190.573  47.226s  + 0.152s
 5.  Juan Montoya          Chevrolet  190.408  47.267s  + 0.193s
 6.  Kurt Busch            Dodge      190.359  47.279s  + 0.205s
 7.  Jimmie Johnson        Chevrolet  190.359  47.279s  + 0.205s
 8.  Clint Bowyer          Chevrolet  190.118  47.339s  + 0.265s
 9.  Kyle Busch            Toyota     190.054  47.355s  + 0.281s
10.  Jeff Gordon           Chevrolet  190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
11.  Matt Kenseth          Ford       190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
12.  Sam Hornish Jr        Dodge      190.050  47.356s  + 0.282s
13.  Scott Speed           Toyota     189.958  47.379s  + 0.305s
14.  Marcos Ambrose        Toyota     189.757  47.429s  + 0.355s
15.  Brad Keselowski       Dodge      189.737  47.434s  + 0.360s
16.  Joe Nemechek          Toyota     189.709  47.441s  + 0.367s
17.  Joey Logano           Toyota     189.693  47.445s  + 0.371s
18.  Bobby Labonte         Chevrolet  189.665  47.452s  + 0.378s
19.  Jamie McMurray        Chevrolet  189.593  47.470s  + 0.396s
20.  Michael Waltrip       Toyota     189.454  47.505s  + 0.431s
21.  Tony Stewart          Chevrolet  189.374  47.525s  + 0.451s
22.  David Reutimann       Toyota     189.314  47.540s  + 0.466s
23.  Paul Menard           Ford       189.294  47.545s  + 0.471s
24.  David Ragan           Ford       189.282  47.548s  + 0.474s
25.  AJ Allmendinger       Ford       189.255  47.555s  + 0.481s
26.  Carl Edwards          Ford       189.195  47.570s  + 0.496s
27.  Denny Hamlin          Toyota     189.072  47.601s  + 0.527s
28.  Kasey Kahne           Ford       189.056  47.605s  + 0.531s
29.  Mike Bliss            Chevrolet  189.052  47.606s  + 0.532s
30.  Kevin Harvick         Chevrolet  188.996  47.620s  + 0.546s
31.  Jeff Burton           Chevrolet  188.865  47.653s  + 0.579s
32.  Robby Gordon          Toyota     188.735  47.686s  + 0.612s
33.  Martin Truex Jr       Toyota     188.727  47.688s  + 0.614s
34.  Regan Smith           Chevrolet  188.699  47.695s  + 0.621s
35.  Brian Vickers         Toyota     188.628  47.713s  + 0.639s
36.  Elliott Sadler        Ford       188.533  47.737s  + 0.663s
37.  Greg Biffle           Ford       188.411  47.768s  + 0.694s
38.  Reed Sorenson         Toyota     188.391  47.773s  + 0.699s
39.  Casey Mears           Chevrolet  188.300  47.796s  + 0.722s
40.  Max Papis             Toyota     188.198  47.822s  + 0.748s
41.  David Gilliland       Toyota     187.766  47.932s  + 0.858s
42.  John Andretti         Ford       187.512  47.997s  + 0.923s
43.  Jeff Fuller           Toyota     187.363  48.035s  + 0.961s
44.  Robert Richardson Jr  Ford       187.289  48.054s  + 0.980s
45.  Travis Kvapil         Ford       187.285  48.055s  + 0.981s
46.  Aric Almirola         Chevrolet  187.278  48.057s  + 0.983s
47.  Terry Cook*           Dodge      187.056  48.114s  + 1.040s
48.  Boris Said            Ford       186.908  48.152s  + 1.078s
49.  Dave Blaney           Toyota     186.254  48.321s  + 1.247s
50.  Michael McDowell      Toyota     185.923  48.407s  + 1.333s
51.  Derrike Cope          Dodge      185.040  48.638s  + 1.564s
52.  Kirk Shelmerdine      Toyota     184.407  48.805s  + 1.731s
53.  Mike Wallace          Dodge      182.678  49.267s  + 2.193s
54.  Norm Benning          Chevrolet  180.607  49.832s  + 2.758s


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't have to look far to see where my guy is starting.....



POLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Night racing rocks!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> I don't have to look far to see where my guy is starting.....



What matters is where they finish


----------



## pirate_girl

TONY TONY TONY!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Get a room pg............LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!
How'd you like that move?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello yellow!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I read today that Danica Patrick, who finished 6th in the ARCA race today, sought advice from Montoya. What a role model.


----------



## pirate_girl

*SMOKE!
 Cool move during the Budweiser Shoot Out.
  Bring it home baby at the 500!
*
​


----------



## muleman RIP

I like watching Tony run at the Glen. It is only about 40 miles from my place. He looked good for about 20 laps tonight.


----------



## k-dog

wow, what a horrible shootout.  I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.  I would rather they get rid of the superspeedways or else take that stupid plate off.  This race was bad enough I'm not sure if I'll even watch the Daytona 500 next week.  Whoever gets out front pretty much stays there until they pit or a caution comes out.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I like watching Tony run at the Glen. It is only about 40 miles from my place. He looked good for about 20 laps tonight.


He damn sure did!

Good job and congrats to Kevin Harvick.


----------



## Big Dog

Galvatron said:


> 1.  Mark Martin           Chevrolet  191.188  47.074s
> 2.  Dale Earnhardt Jr     Chevrolet  190.913  47.142s  + 0.068s
> 3.  Ryan Newman           Chevrolet  190.577  47.225s  + 0.151s
> 4.  Bill Elliott          Ford       190.573  47.226s  + 0.152s
> 5.  Juan Montoya          Chevrolet  190.408  47.267s  + 0.193s



1. Mark Martin ~ *he's old and still kicks ass*
2. Jr. ~ *even a blind dog finds a bone every once in a while*
3. Newman ~ *as usual One lap wonder*
4. Elliott ~ *car runs on happy meals*
5. Montoya ~ *because nobody was around to wreck into*


----------



## muleman RIP

Montoya is starting off bumping and pushing his way. May find out it won't help him down the stretch if he makes enemies early in the season.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't stand Montoya's attitude.  He's like a yappy chiwauwa you just have an undying urge to kick. I like the JR comment.....a blind dog finds a bone every once in a while.....too funny.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

STARTING LINEUP

Daytona International Speedway
Daytona 500

Starting
Position 	Car# 	Driver 	Manufactuer 	Qualifying
Speed
(mph) 	Reason in the race
1 	5 	Mark Martin 	Chevy 	191.188 	Pole Winner
2 	88 	Dale Earnhardt Jr. 	Chevy 	190.913 	Outside Pole Winner
3 	48 	Jimmie Johnson 	Chevy 	190.359 	1st in Duel 1
4 	9 	Kasey Kahne 	Ford 	189.056 	1st in Duel 2
5 	29 	Kevin Harvick 	Chevy 	188.996 	2nd in Duel 1
6 	14 	Tony Stewart 	Chevy 	189.374 	2nd in Duel 2
7 	18 	Kyle Busch 	Toyota 	190.054 	3rd in Duel 1
8 	42 	Juan Pablo Montoya 	Chevy 	190.408 	3rd in Duel 2
9 	33 	Clint Bowyer 	Chevy 	190.118 	4th in Duel 1
10 	2 	Kurt Busch 	Dodge 	190.359 	4th in Duel 2
11 	78 	Regan Smith 	Chevy 	188.699 	5th in Duel 1
12 	19 	Elliott Sadler 	Ford 	188.533 	5th in Duel 2
13 	1 	Jamie McMurray 	Chevy 	189.593 	6th in Duel 1
14 	56 	Martin Truex Jr. 	Toyota 	188.727 	6th in Duel 2
15 	43 	A J Allmendinger 	Ford 	189.255 	7th in Duel 1
16 	20 	Joey Logano 	Toyota 	189.693 	7th in Duel 2
17 	39 	Ryan Newman 	Chevy 	190.577 	8th in Duel 1
18 	47 	Marcos Ambrose 	Toyota 	189.757 	8th in Duel 2
19 	6 	David Ragan 	Ford 	189.282 	9th in Duel 1
20 	00 	David Reutimann 	Toyota 	189.314 	9th in Duel 2
21 	24 	Jeff Gordon 	Chevy 	190.050 	10th in Duel 1
22 	83 	Brian Vickers 	Toyota 	188.628 	10th in Duel 2
23 	16 	Greg Biffle 	Ford 	188.411 	11th in Duel 1
24 	17 	Matt Kenseth 	Ford 	190.050 	11th in Duel 2
25 	11 	Denny Hamlin 	Toyota 	189.072 	12th in Duel 1
26 	12 	Brad Keselowski 	Dodge 	189.737 	12th in Duel 2
27 	99 	Carl Edwards 	Ford 	189.195 	13th in Duel 1
28 	36 	Mike Bliss 	Chevy 	189.052 	13th in Duel 2
29 	55 	Michael McDowell 	Toyota 	185.924 	14th in Duel 1
30 	82 	Scott Speed 	Toyota 	189.958 	14th in Duel 2
31 	13 	Max Papis 	Toyota 	188.198 	15th in Duel 1
32 	98 	Paul Menard 	Ford 	189.294 	15th in Duel 2
33 	34 	John Andretti 	Ford 	187.512 	16th in Duel 1
34 	7 	Robby Gordon 	Toyota 	188.735 	19th in Duel 2
35 	37 	Travis Kvapil 	Ford 	187.285 	19th in Duel 1
36 	77 	Sam Hornish Jr. 	Dodge 	190.050 	26th in Duel 2
37 	38 	Robert Richardson 	Ford 	187.289 	23rd in Duel 1
38 	26 	Boris Said 	Ford 	186.908 	27th in Duel 2
39 	31 	Jeff Burton 	Chevy 	188.865 	26th in Duel1
40 	21 	Bill Elliott [PC2] 	Ford 	190.573 	Qual Speed
41 	87 	Joe Nemechek 	Toyota 	189.709 	Qual Speed
42 	71 	Bobby Labonte [PC1] 	Chevy 	189.665 	Qual Speed
43 	51 	Michael Waltrip 	Toyota 	189.454 	Qual Speed
DNQ 	32 	Reed Sorenson 	Toyota 	188.391 	24th in Duel 1
DNQ 	90 	Casey Mears 	Chevy 	188.300 	16th in Duel 2
DNQ 	49 	David Gilliland 	Toyota 	187.766 	18th in Duel 2
DNQ 	97 	Jeff Fuller 	Toyota 	187.363 	27th in Duel 1
DNQ 	09 	Aric Almirola 	Chevy 	187.278 	22nd in Duel 2
DNQ 	46 	Terry Cook # 	Dodge 	187.056 	20th in Duel 1
DNQ 	66 	Dave Blaney 	Toyota 	186.254 	23rd in Duel 2
DNQ 	75 	Derrike Cope 	Dodge 	185.040 	20th in Duel 2
DNQ 	27 	Todd Bodine 	Toyota 	184.407 	17th in Duel 1
DNQ 	92 	Mike Wallace 	Dodge 	182.678 	24th in Duel 2
DNQ 	57 	Norm Benning 	Chevy 	180.607 	25th in Duel 2

# Raybestos Rookie of the Year Contender

PC = Past Champion Provisional used
DNQ = Did not qualify
OP = made field by Owners Points - in the top 35 in owners points
WD = Withdrew before qualifying


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Am I the only one who's getting Danica'd to death?  Seems that's all they all want to talk about.  During the arca race, it was "Look, there's a car on it's side.......but back to Danica.....just look at how focused her eyes are.....look, she's tightening up her seatbelt.........look, I think she just farted........."  Nothing against Danica, she;s a good driver but common, there are other people out on the track too.


----------



## kermit2

She looks ALOT better than Dale Jr., that's for sure. I think they've keyed on her more than anyone else because they want to be there when she makes a mistake. Then they can throw their all-knowing wisdom at you dissecting her every move. DW is getting old in more than one way.


----------



## bczoom

I haven't followed her entrance into NASCAR.  So, what's she driving?  I don't see her in the line-up.  Who's she sharing a ride with?



OhioTC18 said:


> I read today that Danica Patrick, who finished 6th in the ARCA race today, sought advice from Montoya. What a role model.


I wonder if he told her the same thing he told the press after his first NASCAR race.
_To paraphrase..._

"This thing is like driving a brick.  Just as airstream but with 700 horses pulling you along.  You HAVE to drive these cars."

IMHO, the cars he and Patrick are used to are so stuck to the ground, you don't have to drive as much as "steer" and not black-out from the G-forces.
Didn't I see a stat that these cars have so much down-force that they could actually drive upside down and have enough down-draft that they would stay up there (think of the tunnel driving in MIB where they were driving on the tunnel ceiling).


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Daytona is almost here, folks! got the truck race tonight, nationwide tomorrow, and then the REAL racing begins!!!!!!!!


----------



## norscaner

Chili bowl on speed tv  Saturday 13th @ 9pm
Great  outlaw races.


----------



## kermit2

Danica is racing for Dale jr on Saturday. Looks like qualifying will be rained out this afternoon, so she will start 15th in the #7 Godaddy.com., Kelly Bires is the driver she gave the boots to to get into the race.
Might be a double header if the trucks get rained out tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Am I the only one who's getting Danica'd to death?  Seems that's all they all want to talk about.  During the arca race, it was "Look, there's a car on it's side.......but back to Danica.....just look at how focused her eyes are.....look, she's tightening up her seatbelt.........look, I think she just farted........."  Nothing against Danica, she;s a good driver but common, there are other people out on the track too.


Sex sells and they are hoping having a female in there will boost interest. She is a cutey but I have to see her run for a while before saying she can hang with big boys in Nascar. The more they focus on her the more her ad revenue goes up as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone else watching the truck race right now?  Looks like close to half the field is taken out so far.  And the race just started.

Watched  the nationwide race earlier.  Jr finished on his roof.  Tony won!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

was watchin the truck race. headed over to the Legion halfway through. was a pretty good race frmo what i seen. lotta action with the leaders gettin taken out and such. the Busch race, (thats right, i said BUSCH,) was a great race. lotta good racin in there with lead changes and such


----------



## kitty

I like Dale Jr


----------



## muleman RIP

The truck race was wild. They beat up a lot of metal in that one. Hope they don't knock that many out today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

During the truck race last night they said that so far, 67 vehicles were tore up in accidents since friday at the race track.  That's allot of $$$ down the drain.


----------



## pirate_girl

All I have to say is:




























GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SMOKE!!!!!!!!!

I'll be watching the race on any available television at work! 

Happy Valentines Day too.. oh and isn't today Chinese New Year as well?? LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn blacktop repairs are going to make me late for supper! Red flag for track repairs. Might as well jump in the shower and get ready to go eat.


----------



## bczoom

They're saying another 10 minutes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well now they are all out of their cars getting drinks and snack bars. Oh well the restaurant is open 5-8 so we might be near the 8 time slot. Good race so far. Pretty evenly matched cars in the front 15.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

hope they get going soon....I have to head out for work in 2 hrs for a bit.  Oh well, it's taping.


----------



## bczoom

Since we have time to kill...
Why only 2 jets in the flyover?  Hell, Pocano can come up with 3 or 4.  This is THE Daytona 500


----------



## mak2

Is this a trick for more NASCAR advertising time?


----------



## bczoom

You don't have a remote to change channels?


----------



## mak2

Why dont you lay off me?


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> Why dont you lay off me?


Excuse me?!?!?  Reply with quote or link of the last 2 times I was giving you a hard time.  

If you don't like the halt in racing, do what I did.  Change the fucking channel.


----------



## mak2

bczoom said:


> Excuse me?!?!?  Reply with quote or link of the last 2 times I was giving you a hard time.
> 
> If you don't like the halt in racing, do what I did.  Change the fucking channel.



I cant complain because I am tired of waiting for the NASCAR race to resume?  It dont take more than once to piss me off.  What the hell is your problem? Agenda?


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> Is this a trick for more NASCAR advertising time?





bczoom said:


> You don't have a remote to change channels?





mak2 said:


> Why dont you lay off me?





bczoom said:


> Excuse me?!?!?  Reply with quote or link of the last 2 times I was giving you a hard time.
> 
> If you don't like the halt in racing, do what I did.  Change the fucking channel.





mak2 said:


> I cant complain because I am tired of waiting for the NASCAR race to resume?  It dont take more than once to piss me off.  What the hell is your problem? Agenda?



Wow...  There's a frigging hole in the race track.  You insinuate that it's for advertising time.

I suggest you just change the channel for a bit.

You're complaining because you don't want to wait for the race to resume.  Ummm, we have drivers doing seriously high-speeds in a reckless environment for your entertainment.  Think you could give them a track that doesn't have a car-wrecking hole in it?

My objection is your immediate satisfaction of watching the race and not being tolerant of conditions.  Hmmm, not here, not now, but you talk about tolerance elsewhere.  Let's discuss that one tomorrow.


----------



## mak2

bczoom said:


> Wow...  There's a frigging hole in the race track.  You insinuate that it's for advertising time.
> 
> I suggest you just change the channel for a bit.
> 
> You're complaining because you don't want to wait for the race to resume.  Ummm, we have drivers doing seriously high-speeds in a reckless environment for your entertainment.  Think you could give them a track that doesn't have a car-wrecking hole in it?
> 
> *My objection is your immediate satisfaction of watching the race and not being tolerant of conditions.  Hmmm, not here, not now, but you talk about tolerance elsewhere.  Let's discuss that one tomorrow.*



No, actually this last paragraph proves my point. You have some other agenda.  You started shit with me because I have a tolerant stance on most issues.  Beautiful.  You guys really cant handle any dissent at all can you?


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> You guys really cant handle any dissent at all can you?


First of all, this is you-and-me.  Don't drag anyone else into it.



mak2 said:


> No, actually this last paragraph proves my point. You have some other agenda.  You started shit with me because I have a tolerant stance on most issues.


All I tried to state is that you're tolerant to so many things but you raised shit in this thread due to a pothole.  I have no agenda or politics.  We're talking NASCAR here.  OK, maybe I do have an agenda.  
- I want Martin to win everything
- I don't like Jr.
- I tolerate Gordon since he wins and I pick him in the pools.
- If Ky. Busch is a love-em or hate-em, I love him.  He's a driver.


----------



## mak2

bczoom said:


> First of all, this is you-and-me.  Don't drag anyone else into it.
> 
> *You did not just decide to start shit with me out of the blue.  It was either my (imagined) critisizm of mods or what you guys decided in the mod room, what ever.  But I doubt you strarted shit with me then tell me about tolerance for no reason.  sure whatever.*
> 
> All I tried to state is that you're tolerant to so many things but you raised shit in this thread due to a pothole.  I have no agenda or politics.  We're talking NASCAR here.  OK, maybe I do have an agenda.
> - I want Martin to win everything
> - I don't like Jr.
> - I tolerate Gordon since he wins and I pick him in the pools.
> - If Ky. Busch is a love-em or hate-em, I love him.  He's a driver.



and NASCAR si one of the best merhandised sports in the world.  Mentioned lightheartedly, but immediately attacked by a mod.  yea right.  I might be paranoid,  but I have seen this fromt he mod side many times.


----------



## mak2

I cant type and watch the race at the same time. Later


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> Mentioned lightheartedly, but immediately attacked by a mod.  yea right.


IMHO, you've been taking pokes at the forum and the mods all day.  Not a hint of jest at time of posting.  Only afterwards and you get a response do you say, "OH, I was only kidding...".  If this was real-world, I highly doubt you would take the bullshit tactics you're trying here.


----------



## mak2

mak2 said:


> Is this a trick for more NASCAR advertising time?



So you doubt I mentioned this lightheartedly?  You think this was a poke at the Mods?  This is a bullshit tactic?  You are funny.


----------



## mak2

You just sent me negative rep points as a member not a mod.  You sir are a wuss.


----------



## bczoom

I just sent you sir my thoughts about your posts in general for today.  You've done nothing but try to stir shit.  I don't have the time to do so but anyone is welcome to take a look at what MAK2's posted today.   If it was positive, say so and let me know and I'll adjust his points accordingly.   If his posts were less then admirable, do what you want.  

I don't give negative rep's lightly.  In 4+ years, this may be the 5th time.  I'll take whatever beatings are coming my way.


----------



## mak2

I dont give a damn about your negative points.  It is the attitude and atmosphere of this forum. Remember it started out about a couple of liberals that were ran off.  Then you followed me here and started some shit about me making a comment about NASCAR.  Screw the points.  Man up, say what is really wrong with you.  Is it my tolerance?  Is it my critisims of NASCAR, screw it, we all know what the problem is.  I dont agree with everything you say.


----------



## mak2

ooops, sorry about calling you a wuss.


----------



## mak2

But on the other hand, this is a direct quote from Bczoom comment on the reps.  So calling him a wuss was not too bad, but I do apoligize.  I should not stoop to that level.  "As a member, not a mod - You're being a real a-hole today"


----------



## mak2

Might be a race here pretty soon.


----------



## Dargo

Hey, knock the shit off!  Today's Valentine's Day and tomorrow is my wife's birthday.  I haven't gotten her anything yet since I planned to go get both after the race.  Don't tell me about it taking to long!


----------



## mak2

Uh oh, I have tried buying my wife presents  at CVS or WalMart at midnight before.  One thing they cant tell where you got is is perfume.


----------



## mak2

it might never be over


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> Then you followed me here and started some shit about me making a comment about NASCAR.



WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!  I followed you here?!?!?!  Get over yourself.  I haven't replied to you outside of this post in days.


----------



## mak2

It is in black and white.  Leave me alone.


----------



## bczoom

Yep, black and white... Look it up people.


----------



## mak2

Start with post 79.


----------



## mak2

Geeze another yellow.  Man I get there are some drunk people in the stands.


----------



## bczoom

mak2 said:


> Start with post 79.



Start by reading every post of Mak2 and myself, starting at 00:01 this morning.
He came in with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## mak2

IF you dont leave me alone I am going to report you.  Not that that matters but you are becoming a stalker.


----------



## mak2

Great finish, but damn, it was like being in study hall most of the time.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

bczoom said:


> Start by reading every post of Mak2 and myself, starting at 00:01 this morning.
> He came in with a chip on his shoulder.



You two need to go to your corners.  Both of you shut up and go to your rooms.

Fuck me people - is everyone around here an asshole?  I thought I had the corner on that market.


----------



## mak2

PBinWA said:


> You two need to go to your corners.  Both of you shut up and go to your rooms.
> 
> Fuck me people - is everyone around here an asshole?  I thought I had the corner on that market.



I did not start it and i been trying to drop it.  You need to do something with your mod.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rednecks and Nascar+Beer= ?  ------ I thought it was a hell of a good race. While they fiddled with the track we went to dinner and had a good meal. Got back in time for the last 31 laps.


----------



## mak2

I wonder what the average speed was, about 27 mph?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> *Rednecks and Nascar+Beer= ?* .


 

 I'm sure there's a good joke in there .... somewhere


----------



## muleman RIP

I was wondering if that was the reason for the bitching that went on while I was watching the race. Hell while they were fixing the track I got cleaned up and took the wife out to a Valentines dinner. Too much positive stuff to do to bicker over a red flag.


----------



## pirate_girl

The 500 sucked!
I caught bits of it on televisions at work.
When I saw that the track had to actually be repaired, then the delay, then all the crashes.. I said screw it lol


----------



## jwstewar

I haven't gotten to see the whole race yet, but man what a finish. Thought Junior was out of it so I was pulling for Harvick. Harvick made some good moves and I told Monica, he drives more like Dale Earnhardt did than Jr. does. Then all of sudden within 2 laps Jr. goes from 17 to 10 and then from 10th to 2nd in the last 2 laps. That is something his Daddy would've done.  Lots of good driving there on those last few laps. Including Harvick, Biffle, McMurray, and Jr.


----------



## kermit2

You can't blame Nascar for the condition of the track, they had nothing to do with it, blame Mother Nature.
Until they get rid of the restrictor plates,its not going to change much, as far as the pack racing goes. A 2 1/2 mi race track is past it's time as far as stockcar racing goes. Speeds have outgrown what the track and cars can handle. In the 50's it was cool to see those big old boats, convertibles too, hitting 140mph. With today's technology I'm sure they could do 130mph without batting an eyelash.

No easy solution, except the Golf Channel, for now.


----------



## pirate_girl

kermit2 said:


> You can't blame Nascar for the condition of the track, they had nothing to do with it, blame Mother Nature.


What?
With all the $$$$$$$$$$$ that is involved with Nascar, the fact that one of the biggest racing tracks stopped one of the biggest races of the year is totally unacceptable.
Don't blame Mother Nature.
It's Florida, it's Nascar, it's Science.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know it's a PI$$ off they had to stop the race.  I , for one, understand completely.  And yes, it was good ole mother nature.  Let me explain as I've seen this before....

First, it takes allot of heavy rain(which daytona experienced for days before the 500)  The rain seeps into cracks in the pavement and washes out the dirt underneath.  The pavement still appears to be normal on the surface.  There is literally no way of telling that the dirt underneath has washed away and left a big hole under the pavement.  Now, put 43 cars out there running for 400 miles at 190miles an hour with the cars already built low to the ground and scraping the pavement in the corners.  It doesn't take long for the pavement to give way and form a big pot hole in the track.  

The same thing happens every spring on the mainstreet where I live.  The same thing happened in my dads paved driveway last year.  That was a weird one.  His pavement is in excellent shape with no cracking.  He reseals it every summer.  It a low traffic area right infront of his garage right in the middle of the driveway, we noticed a soft spot in the pavement.  We were wondering WTH???  This doesn't make sense.  Dad pushed on it a little bit and the pavement gave way and revealed a 2 ft deep hole under the pavement.  We had to fill the hole with fresh gravel and put a paving patch over it.

Did anyone else hear how they fixed the hole on the track the second time?  Heard this on Dave Moody's show yesterday afternoon coming home from work.  After they were done patching the first time, Nascar asked all the teams to gather up all the Bondo they had in their trailers.  I guess they used Bondo to fix the crack the second time around.


----------



## mak2

I think Bondo takes several hours to set, dont it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think the nascar guys use a fast setting bondo.  They usually keep a supply on the trailers to repair damage from practice and such.  Also to make the cars legal if they don't pass tech the first time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Daytona win completely changes life of McMurray*

*Driver still hasn't wrapped mind around 500 victory*


continued:
http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/features/02/17/agiangola.jmcmurray.daytona.recap/index.html

Jamie McMurray, NASCAR's new Daytona 500 champion, was embraced in Manhattan the past two days, and not because millions of New Yorkers suddenly appreciate NASCAR because the sport's drivers have to avoid pot holes.
Sunday's asphalt malfunction was piddling to New Yorkers, according to David Letterman. "We have a pothole on 8th Avenue that's so big, it has its own gift shop," he joked......


----------

